# Deal or no deal?



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It is increasingly possible that the Nets and Raps meet up in the postseason. i come to you bearing a little wager between Nets and Raps fans. The loser in the series, has to sport whatever signature and avatar the winner chooses. I've already gotten Net fans to join in now all we need is the other half. Should be fun.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

im inclined to say yes


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

--------, you are in over your head on this one!


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's do it biznitch


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm in dude.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm down like the Nets are going. OOOOOOOOOH SNAP!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

"And we'll find out................... After the break"


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah sure, why not?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i've never had a sig before but i'm all for it.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

i'm in even though i've been sporting this sig since the first month after bosh became a raptor. But for how long do we have to keep the sig's on and what will the sigs/ avatar be


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> It is increasingly possible that the Nets and Raps meet up in the postseason. i come to you bearing a little wager between Nets and Raps fans. The loser in the series, has to sport whatever signature and avatar the winner chooses. I've already gotten Net fans to join in now all we need is the other half. Should be fun.


Are you the misguided dude that said the Raptors wouldn't even make the playoffs? and actually _brags_ about having Jason Collins on his team?

Man, put me down for this action. I can't lose.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This thread is an insult to the Raptors and the Raptors fans. By making this bet you are basically equating the levels of these two teams.

We are on different levels. Raptors are an eastern conference contender, the Nets are a team that might miss the playoffs. The Nets are not worth our time... not only because they are not a good team but we will never play them this year,

As far as I can see the only we meet in the first round is if we get some breaks and get the 2 seed. We know damn straight that you guys are not playing good enough to get the six seed.

The six seed? LMAO. Making up two games in the last four? LMAO. Two close wins against a HORRID team, and then a crushing loss to a good team, and you think you are our equals. LMAO

Here's the real rub * The Nets are just as close to being the nine seed then the six seed *. A little info for Nets fans.... when you get the ninth seed, you miss the playoffs.

Nets don't need to worry about who they face in the first round. There rivals are not Toronto, Chicago, Detroit, Cleveland or Miami. Your rivals are Indiana, Orlando, Washington and New York. You are too low for us little brother.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Raptors lets keep it real here. We split the season series against you guys you guys shouldn't be too cocky. Last year we worked you guys and the year before we split. And when RJ, Vince and Kidd play we only lost once against the raptors. So the raptors would lose for sure in a best of 7 series against the nets. Chicago is not really a contender either.
The east looks like this:
1) Detroit (Can't be cocky)
2) Miami (need a healthy wade)

3) Cleveland, Nets, Bulls (need luck to win it) Each team has its weakness: Cavs: No real offensive perimeter game outside of Lebron. Nets- offense is too inconsistant, defense is unknown. Bulls: No upfront offense, and backcourt is too inexperienced.

4) Raptors (too young)

5) Everyone else in the east. (too horrible)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

arhie said:


> So the raptors would lose for sure in a best of 7 series against the nets.


Nice that your taling about being cocky. You guys are heading for the #9 seed.. who the hell cares if you can beat us when your in the lottery




> .
> The east looks like this:
> 1) Detroit (Can't be cocky)
> 2) Miami (need a healthy wade)
> ...


Here's a bigger weakness for the Nets posters. #9 seeds can't win the playoffs.

-you know I didn't want to - shookem


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i'll wager my signature on a raps win.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm with Junior on this one.

These kind of Nets fans aren't worth my time, plus I think Jizzy is banned, no point to making a bet with someone who won't be around to live up to his end of the bargain.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

what did he do?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> what did he do?


He jizzied on Petey's sister.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Did you really have to be so insulting? Is there no other way you can make your point without calling him a dip****


Probably not. But I typed what I felt like typing at the time. That's the risk you take when you go onto another team's board and talk down about their team.

Are you done with your lecture?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Did you really have to be so insulting? Is there no other way you can make your point without calling him a dip****


It has something to do with the crap that Jizz dude was throwing at Raps fans in other threads. Jizz ranks #2 on my crazy Nets fans list. #1 is that Vince-over-Zo dude. Coincidence that both of them got banned eh?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Probably not. But I typed what I felt like typing at the time. That's the risk you take when you go onto another team's board and talk down about their team.
> 
> Are you done with your lecture?


You do know that attacking other posters is against the TOS of the board. Regardless of this being the Toronto Raptors board, it doesnt warrant you attacking other posters.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is this still on? Let's have some sigs made.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll try to make a few Avas tomorrow. =)


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

When is game 1 going to be?


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I am IN!


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nets don't need to worry about who they face in the first round. There rivals are not Toronto, Chicago, Detroit, Cleveland or Miami. Your rivals are Indiana, Orlando, Washington and New York. You are too low for us little brother.


:lol: big brother, sorry that we meet in the first round :lol:


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Raptors are getting their *** kicked


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

GMJigga said:


> Raptors are getting their *** kicked


care to wager your sig?


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Yep. I'm already in the "bed thread" on the nets board


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

it's not even fair, I'm down for this. Bring it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game one over. Nets have the advantage so far.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

duh.a

its a 7 game series jizzy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> This thread is an insult to the Raptors and the Raptors fans. By making this bet you are basically equating the levels of these two teams.
> 
> We are on different levels. Raptors are an eastern conference contender, the Nets are a team that might miss the playoffs. The Nets are not worth our time... not only because they are not a good team but we will never play them this year,
> 
> ...



I agree with this entire post. Really spot on.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

frank_white said:


> Are you the misguided dude that said the Raptors wouldn't even make the playoffs? and actually _brags_ about having Jason Collins on his team?
> 
> Man, put me down for this action. I can't lose.



Never bragged about having Collins on this team, just said he was better then Rasho. Collins dominated him, as far as domination for Twin goes. He also shut down Bosh. I'd take that over the suckiness of Rasho.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Game one over. Nets have the advantage so far.


game two over, all tied up.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Never bragged about having Collins on this team, just said he was better then Rasho. Collins dominated him, as far as domination for Twin goes. He also shut down Bosh. I'd take that over the suckiness of Rasho.


Maybe you should sit the next couple out.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Never bragged about having Collins on this team, just said he was better then Rasho. Collins dominated him, as far as domination for Twin goes. He also shut down Bosh. I'd take that over the suckiness of Rasho.


you still think that? if rasho sucks so much, why can't the nets keep him off the glass?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

crimedog said:


> you still think that? if rasho sucks so much, why can't the nets keep him off the glass?


Yes, I still think that.

Anyways, series heads back to T-Dot with a do or die game for the Raptors.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Victory!

Remember this guys. Hope you guys don't back down on your word. We'll have a sig for you shortly.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Jizzy you are such an ***. Congrats to Raps for a hard fought game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

go ahead and come up with a sig and I'll wear it for a few weeks.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whatever.

How long do we have to have these things in our sigs?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll make it short. Until the end of the Finals sound good?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

How about, we'll wear the Sigs until the Nets get eliminated from the playoffs. That'll be at least 2 weeks, at most a little over a month.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> How about, we'll wear the Sigs until the Nets get eliminated from the playoffs. That'll be at least 2 weeks, at most a little over a month.



You know what? I'm calling this off. It's been a hell of a series and I have to show my respect for your team. Hopefully tensions have cooled between our fans.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Apparently nets fans want this back on. So this may be called back on.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Apparently nets fans want this back on. So this may be called back on.


too late, u already backed off.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I was expecting something fun to happened.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> too late, u already backed off.




that was mature.


I think until Nets get eliminated is fair.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> too late, u already backed off.



So what? I'm calling this back on.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i'll take it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Copy and past in your sig, please.

*The Toronto Raptors are Vince Carter and Chris Bosh will now be known as half man, half series. 

The Nets will be NBA Champs. Jizzy is the best poster ever!*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad, I didn't sign up for this crap.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Copy and past in your sig, please.
> 
> *The Toronto Raptors are Vince Carter and Chris Bosh will now be known as half man, half series.
> 
> The Nets will be NBA Champs. Jizzy is the best poster ever!*


done.

sig will be deleted as soon as game 4 ends against the cavs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Done, even though I never signed up for the deal.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Iceman, Firstrounder, Sickgame, Budweiser Boy, JS03, SammySamosa, ColinBeehler, Pain5155, Seifer0206 and CrimeDOg, please step up.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whatevs, this won't last long.

Cavs in 6!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey guys, the sigs have to be in Nets blue and bolded. Exactly they way I wrote it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Hey guys, the sigs have to be in Nets blue and bolded. Exactly they way I wrote it.


Mr. Sexiest Poster, how do we do that?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Mr. Sexiest Poster, how do we do that?



Just copy and paste it EXACTLY the way I wrote it. Including the bold text and color.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

test


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is this OK?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

dumbness.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

firstrounder said:


> dumbness.



Awww... don't tell me you're going to chicken out.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

how does it look


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

This is boring.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Now go forth and smash the Cavs forum o minions of Jizzy !!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hahaha!

Looks nice guys, just don't become Nets fans on me now.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JuniorNoboa and Firstrounder decidecd to wuss out.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> JuniorNoboa and Firstrounder pulled a Raptors and decided to wuss out.


comments like this make me want to go back to my GM Drafted team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What's with you guys and not living up to your end of the deal?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^

2 more games to go!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I know but I guess some of you decided to quit early, eh? Don't blame you.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well you did call it off and then tried to call it back on. you can't flip flop like that on a deal like this and expect everyone to flip flop with you.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

When the deal was made nobody said how long. I said I'll wear the sig until the end of the Nets' playoff run, but I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> well you did call it off and then tried to call it back on. you can't flip flop like that on a deal like this and expect everyone to flip flop with you.



Yes I can and when I reannounced it back on, guys like JuniorNoboa wore the sig for a while then for whatever reason took it back off.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> When the deal was made nobody said how long. I said I'll wear the sig until the end of the Nets' playoff run, but I can only speak for myself.


Yes, that was the end date.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> When the deal was made nobody said how long. I said I'll wear the sig until the end of the Nets' playoff run, but *I can only speak for myself*.


Read the entire post, jizzy.

Protip: Next time when you bet with someone, make sure you set the terms before you shake on it. It's like saying "If I win, you will give me money" without saying how much money.

If you wish, you can say that we are suppose to wear those sigs for the rest of the year, and we would be "wussing out of the deal" according to that. Level your betting skills.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Aww whatever, I don't care. Take them off if you want. My team is in a playoff series, I could care less about this.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Jizzy, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Aww whatever, I don't care. Take them off if you want. My team is in a playoff series, I could care less about this.


obviously u care, u have to metion that we wussed out in ur sig.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Aww whatever, I don't care. Take them off if you want. My team is in a playoff series, I could care less about this.


:nonono:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I like this sig so much, I think I'll even keep it after the Nets get eliminated.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> obviously u care, u have to metion that we wussed out in ur sig.



Well you did.

I think my sig is great. It states the truth.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Jizzy, you're sig doesn't make any sense, please change it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

there =/ their


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> there =/ their


:lol:


----------

